# Center City to Valley Forge



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I have heard about a route from Center City Philly up the river to Valley Forge, 40-50 miles round trip I believe. Have not been able to find any maps of it online and will be in Philly soon with my road bike. Any suggestions of the route or where to find online would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a link to a cue sheet:

http://www.phillybikeclub.org/ridelibrary/myra/bike-path.html


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll be in Philly for school (Drexel Univ). if you want someone to ride with just give me a holler


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

pdm362 said:


> I'll be in Philly for school (Drexel Univ). if you want someone to ride with just give me a holler



woah woah, you go to school at Drexel and aren't on the cycling team? for shame!

http://groups.google.com/group/drexelcycling

See you there.

By the way here is the link to the Schuylkill River Trail that runs all the way out to VF and back...http://www.schuylkillriver.org/Detail.aspx?id=548
If you have any questions or get lost when you're in the area PM me and I'll give you my number, I know the cycling-specific area quite well.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

levels1069 said:


> woah woah, you go to school at Drexel and aren't on the cycling team? for shame!
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/drexelcycling
> 
> ...


I didn't really get into cycling until this past summer. Had a good job and spent tons of money on bikes and gear. I do plan on being a part of the cycling group this year though..


----------



## ssmug (Jun 6, 2005)

SPlKE said:


> Here's a link to a cue sheet:
> 
> http://www.phillybikeclub.org/ridelibrary/myra/bike-path.html


In getting from Kelly Drive to the VF path, how long is the gravel part, and what type of gravel is it (i.e., is it ridable on a road bike)?

Thanks


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

ssmug said:


> In getting from Kelly Drive to the VF path, how long is the gravel part, and what type of gravel is it (i.e., is it ridable on a road bike)?
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to stay on the tow path through Manyunk. Most road bikes take Main St to Leverington to Umbria then back down Shawmont to River Road and the paved trail again. I think it's all marked with Bike Route. 

But the gravel trail isn't that bad of an option either, it's ridable on a road bike.


----------



## ssmug (Jun 6, 2005)

Farmertan said:


> You don't have to stay on the tow path through Manyunk. Most road bikes take Main St to Leverington to Umbria then back down Shawmont to River Road and the paved trail again. I think it's all marked with Bike Route.
> 
> But the gravel trail isn't that bad of an option either, it's ridable on a road bike.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*links to routes in Philly...*

I don't mean to hijack the thread. actually, this may be useful to the OP.

Anyone know of a good link with cue sheets for rides starting in Center City? 

I moved here recently and have found that most rides (from mapmyride.com) take me through crappy roads and the routes take turns every 1/4 mile! I'm looking for routes in the 20-50 mile range. (I did the bike path to VF thing and wasn't impressed...too many crossings to stop at)

I guess I was spoiled riding country roads S and W of Madison, WI.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

Im suprised you didnt like the path, its about the closest thing to uninterupted you can get IMO. Flat and boring I know, but I find it reletively stress free.

If you can get yourself out to VF its a bit less congested and there are some nice roads to ride on.


----------

